# Wednesday Snapper Sesh @ Wallaroo



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi people!

Is anyone willing to join me in a snapper session at the Wallaroo Jetty on Wednesday morning. looking to launch before sunrise.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a dodge tide will that matter I have never done any good on dodges
I have sent a pm cheers


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I hadnt even checked to be honest. Bugger.

Last time i went it was on a dodge. I had 3 hookups, one bricked me, couldnt stop it, one got stolen by a dolphin and the other fell off the hook.

apart from that, it was very quiet


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

High of 1.3m at 1am and a low of 0.5m at 11.30am

She'll be right, theres a bit of movement at least! ;-)


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

ok will chat then when you are free cheers
The wind looks good.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

hay Rob are you able to give me a call cheers


----------

